# can't eat meat after working on a farm



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

after working on a farm, i couldn't eat meat. i loved the animals so much. they were so cuddly and cute. they're so soft and sweet. i loved them. they made me so happy.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

fair enough. what are you going to do to ge your protein? i suppose you can still eat eggs, and eat a good range of nuts/beans/pulses/plants and see how you get on.

i would actually rather not eat animals (the way i was raised) but if i feel better after eating meat and fish, then i will continue. sort of testing it out at the moment.


----------

